# [RELOJ] el rejol se vuelve loco [solucionado]

## 2lopez

Hola.

Tengo un portátil, y hace unos días hice el update de rigor, pero tuve un ligero error, ya que al terminar y hacer el etc-update, pulsé -5 y cuando me di cuenta era demasiado tarde. Entre otras cosas, sobreescribió mi /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

El caso es que, tras haber revisado los archivos de configuración, tengo un error todavía. Cada vez que reinicio el equipo, tras el mensaje de "setting hardware clock to local time" me pone una fecha de 1904, y empiezan a salir un montón de mensajes de error como el siguiente:

```
Some file in '/etc/{conf.d,init.d}' have modification time in the future!'
```

Y claro, a partir de ahí fallan muchas cosas, por ejemplo no carga el gdm.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea acerca de por qué me pone el calendario en 1904???

Gracias por adelantado

----------

## pacho2

¿por qué no pruebas a cambiar la hora con el comando date (man date)? Al rebotar con la nueva hora es posible que se solucione.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Puedes buscar manualmente los archivos de /etc/{conf.d,init.d} (que no hay tantos) y ver cual tiene mal la hora y cambiarsela con el comando touch

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Pero yo creo que es lógico que le salga este mensaje ([/i]Some file in '/etc/{conf.d,init.d}' have modification time in the future!') si tiene la fecha con el año 1904. Yo creo que si cambia la fecha no tendrá ese error.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Yo entiendo que lo primero que habrá hecho 2lopez es comprobar que la hora ya es correcta, de ahi la solucion que sugiero. Por el titulo deduzco que ya sabe que el problema está relacionado con el reloj y lo logico es que lo primero que haya hecho sea poner la hora bien, si no, no le veo mucho sentido a abrir el post  :Smile:  (aunque puedo equivocarme, cada persona razonamos de una forma).

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Tienes razón, depende de cómo se mire  :Smile: 

Será mejor esperar a que 2lopez nos diga lo que va haciendo  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## 2lopez

Ya, el caso es que ya hago siempre lo del comando date, hasta ahí llego.   :Razz:  Lo que no entiendo por qué me cambia la fecha a 1904, que ya ha llovido desde entonces...   :Laughing: 

El problema no es la fecha de los archivos, sino la fecha del sistema. Da igual que la cambie con date, al reiniciar, vuelve a 1904.

----------

## Stolz

Pues algo raro tendrás en /etc/conf.d/clock

Haz una cosa, al menos una vez, establece bien la hora (tanto la hora del sistema como la hora del reloj hardware), en dicho archivo pon CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" y reinicia.

Si todo ha ido bien ya puedes dejarlo como estaba (si quieres).

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## 2lopez

Mmm... Supongo que para cambiar la hora del reloj hardware, tenga que cacharrear en la BIOS, ¿no es así? El caso es que mi portátil es un powerbook y no sé como se hará con el OpenFirmware este que tienen los Apple... la cosa es liar la gente...   :Laughing: 

A no ser que haya algún comando para cambiar también la hora hardware, lo cual dudo bastante... ¿verdad?

----------

## pacho2

Me parece que si cambias la hora desde el sistema, al rebotar, cambia la de la BIOS.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

hay dos horas distintas, la del sistema y la del harware. No tienen por qué coincidir.

```
# man hwclock
```

Saludozzzzz

----------

## alexlm78

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> hay dos horas distintas, la del sistema y la del harware. No tienen por qué coincidir.

 

Eso es algo, que a pesar de los años que tengo en esto, aun no entiendo el porque, alguno me haria el favor de sacarme de la ignoracia, please

Saluditos.

----------

## Stolz

--Por si alguien nota que faltan post, he borrado mis mensajes posteriores a este para poner toda la informacion en uno solo --

Cogiendo algunos de los primeros resulatdos de Google (seguro que hay explicaciones mejores, tal vez en la Wikipedia):

http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/x2751.html

http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html

Tambien lo mencionaron en el boletin semanal de Gentoo de mayo del 2003 (no he encontrado traduccion  :Sad: )

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030519-newsletter.xml#doc_chap9

SaludozzzzzzzLast edited by Stolz on Fri Dec 30, 2005 3:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## 2lopez

Bufff me parece que lo de hwclock no me sirve!!! Tampoco buscando en el portage me aparece nada...

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/s?search=hwclock

Corrección:

Ahhhh síiiii hay que ejecutarlo como root....   :Embarassed: 

Os cuento en un rato, gracias chavales  :Smile: 

----------

## Soul Lost

Mira intenta poniendola local (la tomará de la BIOS):

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> 
> # Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then
> ...

 

Así que asegurate que la BIOS tambien tenga la hora y fecha actual y correcta..

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Así que asegurate que la BIOS tambien tenga la hora y fecha actual y correcta..

 

los powerbook no tienen bios. Como bien apunta Stolz:

hwclock --systohc

debería solucionarlo temporalmente, pero te recomiendo que uses ntp-client  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias, por el link, ahorita lo leo.

----------

## 2lopez

Claro que no tienen bios, tienen otra movida que se llama OpenFirmware en la cual no hay quien se entere de nada   :Laughing:  Me eché a temblar cuando leí lo de que había que cambiarlo en la BIOS...

De todas maneras, estoy de enhorabuena ya que hice lo siguiente, he reiniciado y todo ha ido como la seda:

```
# hwclock --show

Thu Jan 05:14:50 1904 -0.744995 seconds

# hwclock --set --date="12/30/05 15:50:00"

# hwclock --show

Fri Dec 30 15:50:07 2005 -0.523973 seconds
```

También modifiqué el /etc/conf.d/clock según indicó Stolz.

Muchas gracias!!!

----------

## Stolz

Alex, ahora que lo miro, en la própia página del manual de hwclock, al final del todo, tienes una explciacion muy completa de los dos tipos de hora, y encima en nuestro idoma, no hacia falta recurrir a google  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## alexlm78

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Alex, ahora que lo miro, en la própia página del manual de hwclock, al final del todo, tienes una explciacion muy completa de los dos tipos de hora, y encima en nuestro idoma, no hacia falta recurrir a google 
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

Ok, muchas gracias.     :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Gracias, a mi también me ha servido la explicación sobre las horas  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

